
A cursory analysis of nitayart's Broadpwn bug (CVE-2017-9417) - monort
http://boosterok.com/blog/broadpwn/
======
monort
Part 2:
[http://boosterok.com/blog/broadpwn2/](http://boosterok.com/blog/broadpwn2/)

